# Gerbing's Heated Seat Cushion - For LAYDOWN BLINDS???



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Gerbing's Heated Seat Cushion - For LAYDOWN BLINDS??? *

Has anyone used these????

What do you think???

Is it worth it?

:sniper: [/b]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing! I noticed the product in a magazine, but can't remember what one it was...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm 108 lbs..... I get cold really quickly.....even with all the right gear and handwarmers. If they work, that would be great, because if your cold, it ain't no fun.

Check it out at:

http://www.mackspw.com/item.asp?id=&im= ... at_Cushion


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I hunted with a Gerbing rep 2 weeks ago,.... and yes he had the blind heater. He was nice enough to let his 11 year old son use that blind. About 9am his son got cold so Dan plugged in the heater and about 15 minutes later we heard snoring coming out of that blind.......

He claims you can recharge the batteries about 1000 times and each charge lasts 6 1/2 hours or so. I think it would be a great addition to a layout blind.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Motorcyle riders have been using heated clothing for many years to enjoy cold weather riding. They plug into an accessory socket and stay toasty warm.


----------

